# Should I Stop Sharing My Pieces?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm just curious for the reason my recent thread with acoustic piano videos hasn't gotten any responses. Am I posting too much music? Is TC just not interested in it? (It is New Age music, not Classical after all).

Give me feedback on how best to share my music, I'm just excited about sharing it with an appreciative yet critical crowd.

But I can stop if that is what people are feeling, .

Here is the link to my other thread with the videos:

http://www.talkclassical.com/49576-acoustic-upright-piano-video.html


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Captainnumber 36,

I think that the problem you're experiencing is due to this being largely a community of classical music appreciation. The composers part of the forum is probably one of the least visited sections, in as much as the forum is more designed for folks to "Talk Classical". To discuss all aspects of classical music.

I have listened to some of your work and I think even you yourself have just discovered that really, you're more of a new age composer. On this level, I don't think that your work is bad at all in fact some of it is really nice, I just have a hard time considering it as "Classical" even considering it as "modern or contemporary classical".

I think your style doesn't really sit well in that light.

As I said before, that doesn't mean that your work is not good. I do think however, you are possibly trying to run before you can walk in some sense. What I mean by that is that your enthusiasm is fantastic and your love for music is obvious, but you haven't yet got all the tools you need to develop you work. We ALL have room for improvement in our skills and our performance and our knowledge of musical theory. Each time we learn something new, we can then try to apply it to our work, sometimes with more success than other times, but in this way, we keep learning.

Am I right in thinking that you are largely self taught, or did you have some training on the piano?

One thing I would say is that your music (considering it as New age), it could do with a beat and some accompaniment maybe from strings for example, to give it a bit of depth. Who knows, if that is the path you decide to follow, you could well be making money in the future from your work if you keep on developing your skills, I would have to say that it is probably a more lucrative market than exists for new Classical composers.

Don't stop doing what your doing just because people here don't seem to get you. Find your niche and hone your skills and do it because you love it and for no other reason and it will bring you a lifetime of joy.

I think there are sites out there more suited to your style than this one and maybe you would have a more receptive audience on a different site, but that doesn't mean that you should leave this one. You could learn an awful lot here if you really do want to improve your skill set as there are few sites with as many very learned members as you have here.

I hope you don't mind my comments, these are only my personal thoughts and others may not agree.

Mark


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

A composer make a music because it is the state of his soul.
Of course, it is desirable that his music is needed, but it is a bonus ... 

He must go a long way to popularity.

I think that your music born from hands. I.e. you seet with piano and starting a playing something...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Captainnumber 36,
> 
> I think that the problem you're experiencing is due to this being largely a community of classical music appreciation. The composers part of the forum is probably one of the least visited sections, in as much as the forum is more designed for folks to "Talk Classical". To discuss all aspects of classical music.
> 
> ...


You said that quite eloquently!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't feel broken, I feel understood and I get it! I really needed to hear a lot of the stuff I have learned on this site about my own music.

I'll still post in the other sections though, I still love Classical Music! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alexanbar said:


> A composer make a music because it is the state of his soul.
> Of course, it is desirable that his music is needed, but it is a bonus ...
> 
> He must go a long way to popularity.
> ...


Definitely! I have no qualms with that train of thought!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe put the videos on YOUTUBE they may get more attention that way.Also you may want to create a album to sell .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mtmailey said:


> Maybe put the videos on YOUTUBE they may get more attention that way.Also you may want to create a album to sell .


They are on Youtube. I'm not sure about an album. I'm still in the spreading of the word stage. I have an EP I'm giving away for free though!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wnqzug285gmejdx/AAC6y1ysTHeWqzjYk-bv-Vv4a?dl=0


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't go into the composer section much. I'm not technically minded to offer constructive criticism. That said, I DO like New Age style music, so I'll try to check out some of your compositions next week


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe try public performance that may get more attention.I see people playing in PHILADELPHIA.the other day was 2 men one playing flute other playing guitar.In city hall one was playing the violin.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonata said:


> I don't go into the composer section much. I'm not technically minded to offer constructive criticism. That said, I DO like New Age style music, so I'll try to check out some of your compositions next week


Awesome!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mtmailey said:


> Maybe try public performance that may get more attention.I see people playing in PHILADELPHIA.the other day was 2 men one playing flute other playing guitar.In city hall one was playing the violin.
> View attachment 95138


I play at Nursing Homes as much as possible.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Definitely! I have no qualms with that train of thought!


This approach works fine in living concerts.
But if we talk about composing, it has some restrictions (on my opinion).
This music can contains only the keys that you touch by your hands.

It depends on your previous execises, tonalities used earlier, muscular memory and so on.

When a music creates from head, you have more high degree of freedom.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your music in its current state can only garner shallow compliments, because the music itself is somewhat shallow technically. I suggest you have a period of rigorous listening and study. Study form, counterpoint, harmony, etc. Start from the ground up. It is what I am trying to do. I'm currently going through and studying Gradus Ad Parnassum which is the counterpoint book by which certain masters like Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven learned. Bach also approved of it. Now you don't need to read that archaic stuff, but just generally try and learn the basics and compose from there. You have the drive, clearly.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> Your music in its current state can only garner shallow compliments, because the music itself is somewhat shallow technically. I suggest you have a period of rigorous listening and study. Study form, counterpoint, harmony, etc. Start from the ground up. It is what I am trying to do. I'm currently going through and studying Gradus Ad Parnassum which is the counterpoint book by which certain masters like Mozart, Haydn, and Beethoven learned. Bach also approved of it. Now you don't need to read that archaic stuff, but just generally try and learn the basics and compose from there. You have the drive, clearly.


Fair enough! :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you all for your kindness and honesty, it's exactly what I need.


----------



## malvinrisan (Feb 17, 2017)

Honestly, i only go on here to have my own taste validated, so i don't look at others stuff that often. Maybe i'm an exception, i dont know.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> Your music in its current state can only garner shallow compliments, because the music itself is somewhat shallow technically.


Any music must bring some ideas to listener.
A simple music brings little ideas, and so it is not a very interesting.

As a rule, to bring many ideas it needs to increase technical merit.
But a music must not like as a noise and be monotones one.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Alexanbar said:


> Any music must bring some ideas to listener.
> A simple music brings little ideas, and so it is not a very interesting.
> 
> As a rule, to bring many ideas it needs to increase technical merit.
> But a music must not like as a noise and be monotones one.


If that were true for everyone, there would be many artists out of work today that currently make much more than most Classical composers.


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> If that were true for everyone, there would be many artists out of work today that currently make much more than most Classical composers.


Classical misic is classical one because it is perfect techically. Respectively, It may birngs many ideas.


----------

